# For-Schleife mit HexToy



## Metsger (27. Februar 2008)

Hallo,

kennt sich jemand mit HexToy aus und weiß, wie ich damit im Hexadezimalsystem eine for-Schleife bauen kann? Ich bin im Moment ratlos und komme auch gerade überhaupt nicht damit zurecht, aber Vorraussetzungen für den Unterricht müssen leider Gottes gemacht werden...
Also sollte irgendjemand da draussen sich damit auskennen, bitte helft mir.


----------



## horst_freeman (21. Februar 2010)

Tach
also eine for schleife kannst du wie folgt erzeugen:
zu brauchst einen counter der z.B. 5 ist. 7A05 (A=5), dann subtrahierst du bei jedem durchlauf 1 also 2AA1 (REG[1] muss 1 sein), am ende überprüfst du ob A>0 ist: DA03, wobei 03 die programzeile ist, wohin der counter zurückspringen soll: kleines beispiel zum hochzählen einer zahl von 0-4

```
7100 // REG[1]=0
7201 // REG[2] = 1
7A00 // A ist unsere zahl die nachher rauskommen soll
7C05 // REG[ C] = 5 : Counter für die schleife
1AA2 // A++;
2CC2 // C--;
DC04 // if(C>0) geh zu programmzeile 4
9AFF // gib A aus
```

bitte sehr


----------



## zerix (21. Februar 2010)

Ich glaube nicht, dass er es noch braucht, nach zwei Jahren. 

Gruß

Sascha


----------

